# Bodybuilding Gym - Central Manchester



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey All,

Just moved back to the North after a year in London and am living in the city centre of Manchester.

there seem to be lots of LA Fitness/David LLoyd/Virgin type gyms on yell but i am struggling to find an honest to goodness blood sweat and tears bodybuilder's gym nearby.

Can anyone help? It would be much appreciated 

Can't wait too long to get back into the gym 

Cheers,

Geordie


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Olympic Gym in Eccles.It's about 6 mile from city centre.

For info.

www.paulgeorge.org


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Betta Bodies in Denton....... or my gym in Rochdale. Bit of a trek but worth it


----------



## Andy1972 (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't know any in the centre but beta bodies in denton is a good gym

David lloyd i find the best out of the big chains they have a decent free weights section, only problem is the dumbells have a rediculous thick rubber coating which is so thick they are the same size as a barbell


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah man olympic gym in eccles, paul george ia an absolute legend, had hell of a good session there and a gud chat!


----------



## mikey1984 (May 1, 2009)

come and train with me mate ,in town lol


----------

